# look what i found @ tj maxx!



## ksaelee (Nov 18, 2009)

nars lipgloss set!!! woohoo! it was the only one there so i had to buy it


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 18, 2009)

I love TJ Maxx and Marshall's!  You never know what you're going to find!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 18, 2009)

Good find! What did you pay for it?


----------



## ItaliNicki (Nov 18, 2009)

Soooo lucky!


----------



## ksaelee (Nov 18, 2009)

i got it for $29.99! my bf was the one who actually wanted to go there today b/c we were bored...and i never find anything good there either....there's usually opened and dirty stila products...but then i found this behind all the opi lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the sales associate said she had just put it out on monday too so i was happy


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2009)

Awsome find!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 18, 2009)

That is so cool; great find!


----------



## missmay (Nov 19, 2009)

the colors look so pretty!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i found an eyeshadow palette there for 30bucks once.  i didn't buy it, but i knew someone else would snatch it up quick. :/


----------



## Morena.Doll (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a Deep Throat/Striptease set for $29.99!!  
I didn't want that gloss set, most of the shades... I wouldn't wear.


----------



## Sass (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 9, 2009)

whoa! I need to hit up TJMaxx


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

score!


----------



## fintia (Dec 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## fingie (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_I bought a Deep Throat/Striptease set for $29.99!!  
I didn't want that gloss set, most of the shades... I wouldn't wear._

 
I picked up the same set @ Marshalls yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never knew Marshalls/TJ Maxx got NARS stuff in!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, awesome! I love NARS lip products. I like to score stuff/gifts for my bf/dad at TJ MAXX they get Zirh shaving cream/face care sets for $15-$20 and they're valued at $59 (currently at Sephora).


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 10, 2009)

thats awesome!!!!! I never knew that TJ Maxx or Marshalls carried NARS or Stila!! How much would that lip set normally be??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 10, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## teeezyy (Dec 10, 2009)

last time i went there, they also had an eyeshadow palette! but i checked them out and they were all broken up. :[


----------



## Sweetcrush80 (Dec 11, 2009)

wow great!!


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 21, 2009)

thats one reason i love working in receiving at tjmaxx... i get to process all the cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





about a month ago, we got in only one 9947 palette so i bought it right away (we also got like 15 philosophy body washes which never even hit the floors because all my co-workers bought them asap)


----------



## AlyxVeee (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got the 9947 pallet from TJMaxx and cant not wait until the sun comes up to try it out!! They had one that was cracked and one that wasnt without a box, so I switched them and sanitized it when I got home. $30 for a really nice, unused NARS eyeshadow palette? Worth it for me. =) Im in love


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, I am jealous!   We never get decent cosmetics at ours!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow awesome! I always find neat things but they are always all beat up.. boo poo customers, boo!


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

That's awesome! We don't have TJMaxx here in Canada but whenever I go to the States, I always go there. Everything is so cheap!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

I've seen those at my TJ Maxx recently too, and it's such a good deal!


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 17, 2010)

I love that you can find stuff like that @ TJMAXX. I've been meaning to stop by there. Maybe tomorrow, lol. Hopefully I'll find some cool stuff.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 17, 2010)

I just went to TJ Maxx today, and I saw they had a NARS set of deep throat blush plus Striptease lipgloss on sale for $24. I didn't buy it cos i forgot how deep throat looks like and it was in a locked case, so i cant see the color. I wonder if that's really a good deal.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 17, 2010)

I got a NARS Deep Throat and Striptease gloss set today for $30 at TJ Maxx!I am so excited!


----------

